# Olau Finn



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Taken in Glasgow in 1976 when she berthed for a few days on a Travel Agents' promotional visit.
She had quite a long life under various owners and was broken up only in the last 5(?) or so years.Compare to the large Olau ferries of recent years!!


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

I think she was built as SAGA (Lindhenholm yard) in1966. In 1995 she was
under greek flag as FESTOS (Minoan line). she had a sister the SVEA now
in service and named ANCONA. she is panama flagged of croatia interest.
SAGA is broken up.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Coincidence, I've just started a thread for SAGA.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

This is good or a sixth sence for our passion of ships!!!!!


----------

